# automount usb-Sticks mit systemd?

## uhai

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche bereits den ganzen Abend nach einer Lösung USB-Sticks beim einstecken automatisch beschreibbar zu mounten. Ich glaube, das hat hier auch schon mal funktioniert, ist aber lange her.... jetzt brauche ich den Stick schnell um Daten zu transferrieren und bekommen ihn immer nur ro gemountet.

fstab

```

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

# DVD-Laufwerk

/dev/cdrom                                 /mnt/cdrom            auto   noauto,ro,user                           0 0

# /dev/sda2 - Boot

UUID=CEE5-AD25                              /boot                vfat   noauto,noatime                           1 2

# /dev/sda3 - Swap

UUID=1584146e-2b0a-4593-8da3-4b991303c959   none                 swap   sw                                       0 0

# /dev/sda4 - Root 

UUID=ed091be8-ebb0-441a-af4b-722da7107bae   /                    ext4   noatime,x-systemd.automount              0 1

# /dev/sdb1 - Fotos /home/uhai/Fotos

UUID=b158b01b-1e21-49f4-896b-3453fe8eb5e3   /home/uhai/Fotos     ext4 rw,user,nofail,x-systemd.device-timeout=1

# 2017-04-14 wegen Festplattendefekt abgeschaltet

# /dev/sdb5 - /home/uhai/Daten

UUID=ddea86a6-cc1b-4eb2-bade-567a45ae2f49   /home/uhai/Daten     ext4   noatime,x-systemd.automount,user         0 2

# NAS-Server (alte Konfiguration):

192.168.0.100:/homes/uhai                   /home/uhai/NAS       nfs    noauto,nofail,x-systemd.automount,x-systemd.requires=network-online.target,x-systemd.device-timeout=10 0 0

192.168.0.100:/Public                       /home/uhai/public    nfs    noauto,nofail,x-systemd.automount,x-systemd.requires=network-online.target,x-systemd.device-timeout=10 0 0

# temproräre Mountpoints für portage & /tmp

# https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/SSD

tmpfs                                       /tmp                 tmpfs  size=8G,noatime                          0 0

```

Das sagt dmesg:

```
100009.519772] usb 8-1.3: USB disconnect, device number 4

[100013.894231] usb 8-1.3: new high-speed USB device number 5 using xhci_hcd

[100013.979279] usb 8-1.3: New USB device found, idVendor=058f, idProduct=6387, bcdDevice= 1.01

[100013.979287] usb 8-1.3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[100013.979291] usb 8-1.3: Product: Mass Storage

[100013.979295] usb 8-1.3: Manufacturer: Generic

[100013.979298] usb 8-1.3: SerialNumber: 80089B55

[100013.981817] usb-storage 8-1.3:1.0: USB Mass Storage device detected

[100013.982067] scsi host6: usb-storage 8-1.3:1.0

[100014.992057] scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Generic  Flash Disk       8.07 PQ: 0 ANSI: 4

[100014.992234] sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg9 type 0

[100014.992868] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdi] 7866368 512-byte logical blocks: (4.03 GB/3.75 GiB)

[100014.993522] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdi] Write Protect is off

[100014.993524] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdi] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

[100014.994160] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdi] Write cache: disabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[100014.997743]  sdi: sdi1

[100015.000247] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdi] Attached SCSI removable disk

```

Erkannt wird er richtig )(nehme ich an), eingehängt wrid er auch, aber nur lesbar. Was übersehe ich?

Ich habe soviele Texte heute abend zu automount mit systemd gelesen, dass ich nicht mehr klar denken kann. Kann mich bitte jemand schubsen?

uhai

----------

## schmidicom

Ich benutze das automount-Feature von systemd auch aber nur in sehr kleinem Ausmass, für zwei bis drei SMB-Freigaben. Meiner Meinung nach ist dieses Feature aber auch nur für solche Kleinigkeiten wirklich gut geeignet, sobald es komplizierter wird sollte man zu net-fs/autofs greifen. Das ist dann aber mit weit mehr Konfigurationsaufwand verbunden und erfordert das gründliche durchlesen der einen oder anderen Dokumentation, einfach drauf losschießen wird hier nicht klappen.

Ein guter Wiki-Artikel dazu hat auch Manjaro: [url]https://wiki.manjaro.org/index.php?title=Fstab_-_Use_SystemD_automount_(de)[/url]

Was das readonly angeht: Ich bezweifel das es von systemd kommt denn sowas hatte ich noch nie, aber woran es genau scheitert weiß ich auch nicht.

Und warum kein udisks? Gerade für Wechselmedien ist das eigentlich ziemlich gut.Last edited by schmidicom on Fri May 24, 2019 8:01 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## musv

Ich such in Deiner fstab noch immer nach dem Mountpoint für den USB-Stick.

----------

## uhai

@musv:

ja, den habe ich auch nicht gefunden.... gemountet wird in /run/media/uhai/LABEL. Aber woher das kommt, kann ich nicht sagen.

@schmidicom:

den Artikel habe ich noch nicht gelesen, danke sehr für den Tip. Ich bin über all die verschiedenen automount-Möglichkeiten etwas verwirrt. Daher dacht ich "keep it simple" und ich bekomme das nur mit systemd hin. 

uhai

----------

## musv

 *uhai wrote:*   

> @musv:
> 
> ja, den habe ich auch nicht gefunden.... gemountet wird in /run/media/uhai/LABEL. Aber woher das kommt, kann ich nicht sagen.
> 
> 

 

Jetzt kommen wir der Sache schon näher. KDE macht das so. Das hat nichts mit Systemd zu tun. Bei Gnome wird's was Äquivalentes geben. 

Sofern du KDE verwendest:

Systemsettings -> Wechselmedien

----------

## firefly

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *uhai wrote:*   @musv:
> 
> ja, den habe ich auch nicht gefunden.... gemountet wird in /run/media/uhai/LABEL. Aber woher das kommt, kann ich nicht sagen.
> 
>  
> ...

 

KDE verwendet udisks (via dbus) dafür um als user Wechseldatenträger (wie USB-Sticks) mounten zu können.

Für consolen mounts via udisks gibt es udisksctl (https://askubuntu.com/questions/37767/how-to-access-a-usb-flash-drive-from-the-terminal/865453#865453)

----------

## uhai

@firefly:

udisk habe ich installiert, kommt wohl über kde-frameworks/solid und media-sound/clementine.... 

Wenn ich jetzt auf autfs wechseln wollte, wäre das ein Problem? Vermutlich kann man nicht beides zeitgleich installieren, oder?

uhai

----------

